# Hedgehog Central Forums, on Facebook?



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello hedgehog parents, how is everyones day going?

I was just wondering if there is a Facebook page or group regarding the hedgehog central forums? Since Facebook has, unless everyone here has been living under and igloo :lol:, become a very easy way for many people of all ages to interact with each other. I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in creating a group for the members of this forum, as a way of being able to upload pictures as well as a different way to communicate. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy these forums immensely and do I in no way want to disrespect the people who prefer this forum over other methods, but it was just a suggestion.  
Since I don't speak for everyone, I would like to hear everybodys opinion and input. Thanks for your time! Happy Hogging.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea to me.  If none of the mods or admins wanna do it I wouldn't mind creating and maintaing it. (I get bored when the bf is at work at I'm waiting for laundry to get done lol I also have plenty of time between classes. :3 )
Another forum I'm on has a facebook page and it's a good way to keep members up to date on certain forum activities without having to check in everyday(Like sometimes when your so busy you only have 10 seconds to check facebook then crash).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I spoke with Bryan about it and he says we will review it and consider it.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me.  If none of the mods or admins wanna do it I wouldn't mind creating and maintaing it. (I get bored when the bf is at work at I'm waiting for laundry to get done lol I also have plenty of time between classes. :3 )
> Another forum I'm on has a facebook page and it's a good way to keep members up to date on certain forum activities without having to check in everyday(Like sometimes when your so busy you only have 10 seconds to check facebook then crash).


Yay great to know I have your support!  I agree with you as well, Facebook is an easy, quick way to check the most current information. It's lacking some aspects that this forum has, but nevertheless I believe it would be very beneficial for those of us already using it.



Nancy said:


> I spoke with Bryan about it and he says we will review it and consider it.


Great to hear Nancy, feel free to PM me once you have discussed any of the details with Bryan as I would be more than happy to be involved with anything regarding it!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

If anything it could be a easy way to post our hedgie pictures. I already put like every photo of Opal on fb so all I would have to do is tag hedgehog central and bam.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm a memeber of a few groups on facebook and a admin to one group and it's very easy to do. I would suggest one of you just make a group so HHC is not responsible, i'm not an admin just saying.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> If anything it could be a easy way to post our hedgie pictures. I already put like every photo of Opal on fb so all I would have to do is tag hedgehog central and bam.


I agree it would make sharing pictures of our little pals that much easier!



LarryT said:


> I'm a memeber of a few groups on facebook and a admin to one group and it's very easy to do. I would suggest one of you just make a group so HHC is not responsible, i'm not an admin just saying.


Hmm you're definitely tempting me. :lol: But I feel that I should still wait to hear back from Nancy and Bryan before I go ahead with anything. Hopefully we'll be able to work something out!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Just create a page or group if ya wish and call it Hog or Hedgie central or some such...no permission needed


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Now I will first say that I am not technologically brilliant and this has nothing to do with my being old and decrepit! Heeeeeeee. It probably is my lack of skill. I have been a member of Facebook for a while, and the only problem I have is catching up when I have been away. I don't know if I am correct; can you only go back so far in postings or is it my lack of knowledge?
With HHC I can always catch up very easily on postings and pictures. Let me know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

shetland said:


> Now I will first say that I am not technologically brilliant and this has nothing to do with my being old and decrepit! Heeeeeeee. It probably is my lack of skill. I have been a member of Facebook for a while, and the only problem I have is catching up when I have been away. I don't know if I am correct; can you only go back so far in postings or is it my lack of knowledge?
> With HHC I can always catch up very easily on postings and pictures. Let me know!!!!!!!!!!


I think it depends on amount on of postings but you can go back years if you have the patience. For pictures you just tag hedgehog central can see them for as long as the group is there under pictures


----------

